# Can some one make this for me?



## NeilYeag (Jan 19, 2017)

I would really like to have a pen made from this kit for my daughters birthday which is in April. She was a music major and a singer/songwriter and now about to become a new momma. I thought this would be cool:

*Music Antique Pewter Twist Pen Kit *

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKMUSAP.html

Thanks 

Neil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 20, 2017)

Neil, I'll throw my name in the hat as someone who would be happy to work with you to make a pen for your daughter using that kit. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk details.

(BTW - I forgot to send you a message about it, but your scales went out the other day.)

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 20, 2017)

Definitely go with Nate @Sprung got a pen from him one upon a time and it was Very nicely done. Quite the craftsman there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd go with Nate also...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I'd go with Nate also...



That's his stage name Doc!


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 22, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Neil, I'll throw my name in the hat as someone who would be happy to work with you to make a pen for your daughter using that kit. Feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk details.
> 
> (BTW - I forgot to send you a message about it, but your scales went out the other day.)



Cool, I sent you a PM

Neil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Cool, I sent you a PM
> 
> Neil



You won't regret it Neil. Matt is an outstanding pen turner! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Apr 6, 2017)

@NeilYeag - Got them finished up and ready to go! They'll mail out on Friday.

Music kit from PSI
Antique Pewter w/ stabilized and dyed red Boxelder Burl
Antique Brass w/ Rosewood from the Martin Guitar factory and Birdseye Maple

Just a note when you get and gift them, Neil. To use the pen, turn it one way and it twists in the middle. To change the Parker-style refill, turn the other way and unscrew the two halves.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow! Thanks a million b

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2017)

Nicely done.

Les


----------

